# Port A North Jetty Tarpon



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Going down in a week, anyone see any tarpon lately? Thanks


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Anyone catching jacks out there?


----------



## Mako20 (May 11, 2016)

they are catching jacks daily there. have not heard of any tarpon hitting.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Mako20 said:


> they are catching jacks daily there. have not heard of any tarpon hitting.


Thanks for the info, any idea how far down the jetty and what they are catching them on?


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

live freelined menhaden off the end of North worked for us last weekend. Watched some guy trolling, big lures, land several


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Jacks have shown up in the bays. Still a little early for tarpon, but they should be showing up soon.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Mako20 (May 11, 2016)

jacks are being caught all around in the surf and off the jetties, all up and down the beach..


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Mako20 said:


> jacks are being caught all around in the surf and off the jetties, all up and down the beach..


Thanks for all the info


----------

